# Baffin Reports!!!



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey guys, looking for any reports on Baffin. Heading down to fish this friday and saturday. Thank you.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Fished it on Saturday. Water was in poor shape, fishing was very slow. Tried several spots all over the bay with zero success. Should be better for you (can't be any worse!)


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

fisheysdm,

I fished Baffin yesterday with Captain Harold and a buddy. A nice break from the POC/Seadrift region. This was not guided trip. We never got a bite on any type of lure. We fished till almost 4:00 PM. The bay was fishable in my mind, but I don't know the system well enough to fish when water is dirty and rough. 

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow, if Capt Chris can't get a bite all day, then I would say you might want to go somewhere else!!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Was there Fri., Sat. and Sun. Friend and I fished from sun up till sun down Fri. and Sat. and till 1500 Sun. Fisning was slow. Water was in the low to upper 70's and was crummy with less than 6-8" of vis. Caught around 15 a day between the two of us and it was tuff!!! Im not going back till water temp. gets down a bunch or until spring. Had a 7 and a 7.5, around 10 between 4-5 and the rest were just fish also a couple of nasty reds.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Two friends just got back, fished Sun-Mon-Tues, averaged 4-5 trout each per day in 18 to 22 class. They had one that measured almost 27" and Boga-weighed a little over six. Reds were slow, only caught a couple during three day trip. Best bait was TTK-II on 1/8 head, no top bite at all. Had to crawl bottom slowly around and near rocks. They fished from daylight until late afternoon Sun and Mon, only 'til noon yesterday.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all for the reports, but it is still fishing and you never know. We will grind it out and see. I will post up a report when I return and hope there will be plenty of photos to share. Hey [email protected], maybe I will have the next cover photo for you. Later guys and keep grinding.
fisheyesdm


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Fished Baffin two weeks ago with one slot red and three other bites and that was it.. Water was dirty, calm in the am and 20 to 25 mph in the pm from the South to Southeast.. Plan on fishing this weekend as well.. Work is slow right now so I'm gonna fish while I can...

Mike


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Me and a buddy went down there and fished last Saturday and it was rough going. I waded over a mile of shoreline without even getting a bite. I threw everything in the box. Packed up and went to Rockport with the same result. I think the weather might have had something to do with it but the water was merky in Baffin. Worst fishing week I can remember as far as action goes, but the beer was cold and as I have been told, better being on the water then working. I just need to talk my friend out of selling all of his gear and picking up a new hobby (he threatens to do that everytime he doesn't catch a fish.... ha)


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

bigmark said:


> Me and a buddy went down there and fished last Saturday and it was rough going. I waded over a mile of shoreline without even getting a bite. I threw everything in the box. Packed up and went to Rockport with the same result. I think the weather might have had something to do with it but the water was merky in Baffin. Worst fishing week I can remember as far as action goes, but the beer was cold and as I have been told, better being on the water then working. I just need to talk my friend out of selling all of his gear and picking up a new hobby (he threatens to do that everytime he doesn't catch a fish.... ha)


Is that the same guy that threatens to kick you off his boat if you get water in it???


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

My buddy was there this past weekend and he said it was very poor fishing. His claim is all of the grass is dieing / dead and has the water murky and foul......my .02


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Hmm*

Blazer Bay and I were gonna hit Baffin this weekend before the new moon. With the approaching front forecast, I think I'll go try a protected cove on Lake Travis this weekend instead.


----------



## mtown (May 31, 2008)

Windy and muddy water, today was the only day the wind didn't blow 20+ here in riviera. Fishing slow


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

> I think I'll go try a protected cove on Lake Travis this weekend instead.


Hell, my Lake Travis cove is bone dry. It's not going to be a pretty sight come next September if we don't get some rain soon. I read the other day that central Texas was in the biggest drought in the nation...Sucks!


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*fished 2-18*



fisheyesdm said:


> Thank you all for the reports, but it is still fishing and you never know. We will grind it out and see. I will post up a report when I return and hope there will be plenty of photos to share. Hey [email protected], maybe I will have the next cover photo for you. Later guys and keep grinding.
> fisheyesdm


As far as a cover shot you would have to be out w/ a guide or a personal friend of the editor! As far as fishing Baffin we fished back of Baffin yesterday from 8:30am till dark,2 bites lost the first one 1 hr into the wade in a big trout area. My buddy had 2 small 15" trout and lost a large trout on our first wade that was it. Conditions were good imop.Corkies and tops


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Baffin is slow, we've had better fishing in the ULM, Port A.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Same report from a frien after 2 days of hard fishing. 4 trout 1 red. told that all fish have left for gulf of mexico due to salinity too high due to lack of rain


----------



## trout assassin (Jan 30, 2007)

fished baffin last weekend also. tough, tough. i caught 6 dink trout in 2 day's, but rusty's trout and blane's flatfish kept us fed. y'all be careful down there. i did hit a rock and got very lucky! no injuries or damages. will be back again this weekend. things are going to get better!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I say go for it. Not because I know anything about Baffin but it should be pre-frontal tomorrow and that seems to be a big factor in their feeding habits especially for the bigger fish at this time of year.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*gettin' ready*

Made it to POC tonight. Gettin' ready to head to Baffin to fire at um til Tuesday. This is like pregame,most of the previous reports have not been
Favorable,surely things are gonna improve? Hope to have some pictures
To post for you guys !!!


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

*Pregame warmup*

Yes, I agree PITTSTOP. I'm doing my own pregame warmup today getting ready for Baffin also. My boss and brother-in-law, and I are headed that way in the morning and fishing till mid-day Tuesday. I can't remember one trip that the fishing was terrific when the fishing reports were good before we went. Kind of like the kiss of death. I kind of like making my own great fishing reports. Good luck and I might see you soon.


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*Baffin Honey Hole! gauranteed to catch 30"+ fish!*

My name is Dell, I live in Nigeria, but fish Baffin often. I am catching fish up to 34" in Baffin every day for the last two weeks. Please send cash or cashiers check for $5 to my Nigerian Bank Account and I will email the secret spots to you shortly. 
*This is a limited time offer.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, hilarious! Ok, now where do I send the money?


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

FulloBull said:


> My name is Dell, I live in Nigeria, but fish Baffin often. I am catching fish up to 34" in Baffin every day for the last two weeks. Please send cash or cashiers check for $5 to my Nigerian Bank Account and I will email the secret spots to you shortly.
> *This is a limited time offer.


Checks in da mail! Thanks for tha laugh!

Marc


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Fished Today and Yesterday all over the place in Baffin

Yesterday ended up with 8 Trout up to around 7 pounds and 1 red

Today was a great looking day on the water but traffic was heavy as well as the pressure. Caught a few fish and lost one monster that came up head a shaking and then ran straight at me. Raced the rain back in......fishing is slow but the fish caught were quality.


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

How was the water clarity in Baffin/upper laguna today???


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

*Fullobull gets rich quick*

Fullobull, I thing your name is right on. Full of Bulls###! What are you going to do with all of your new wealth? Thanks for the laugh!!

Just out 2/21/09
Report: Hint of the day...catching big trout in Baffin on plastic or gulp shrimp tails under a Mansfield Mauler/Popping cork. Good luck.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Seriously, post up if you went. Not looking for your spots but rather water conditions as I will be there tomorrow thru Wednesday. The reports have been [email protected] so far. Would like to here of someone throwin' down? Will post up when I return on Wednesday. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a 25 1/2 on Friday. Got 2 25's and a 24 in the two weeks before (just for credibility purposes). Water clarity is fine if you know how Baffin normally looks...Some of the biggest fish come on the cruddiest days. Just don't go too far into the Bay right now in my opinion. Seems like they are just starting to move in. The water much warmer at the mouth then back in the Bay. I personally would not fish further in than East Kleberg right now...All of my action has been in the front or very near there. Good luck and get a good one!!!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Fishing was slow Wednesday thru Saturday. Most bites were coming off of super spook jr's and Corky fatboys.....


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Got a 25 1/2 on Friday. Got 2 25's and a 24 in the two weeks before (just for credibility purposes). Water clarity is fine if you know how Baffin normally looks...Some of the biggest fish come on the cruddiest days. Just don't go too far into the Bay right now in my opinion. Seems like they are just starting to move in. The water much warmer at the mouth then back in the Bay. I personally would not fish further in than East Kleberg right now...All of my action has been in the front or very near there. Good luck and get a good one!!!


Good to see you on the forum my friend! :cheers:


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a friend hit a wade in spot on alazan this morning and he managed 3 fish between 20-24 on topwaters.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Got a 27 incher on a red and white skitterwalk this morning. Lost another that was over 23. Way in the back of Baffin. Sure was a nice morning. Wish I was still out there instead of sitting behind this desk.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

well fishing baffin hasint been slow for me!! the trick is you got to go extremly shallow. fished two weeks ago and landed two limits of reds and a 27 in fat girl in 40+ winds and sat caught 5 reds in the same cond. this past weekend caught 4 reds and 2 trout and didnt get out til after 1pm and quit when the front hit about 4pm . like i said the fish are shallow no deepper than 12 inches , and saw some big girls their too aka(big trout)


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

pics?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry no pics this time the trip was a last min. deal forgot to grab the camra.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

fjperales said:


> well fishing baffin hasint been slow for me!! the trick is you got to go extremly shallow. fished two weeks ago and landed two limits of reds and a 27 in fat girl in 40+ winds and sat caught 5 reds in the same cond. this past weekend caught 4 reds and 2 trout and didnt get out til after 1pm and quit when the front hit about 4pm . like i said the fish are shallow no deepper than 12 inches , and saw some big girls their too aka(big trout)


.....What do you think weve been doing stripping for kings...... :rotfl:


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

na i know you ant strpping for kings, just giving some helpful info for those who want it .


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

OK, promised a report when I got back so here it is. Launched at Bird I Basin Monday about 2pm. Make it to the cabin and unload. Couple of beers and headed across to Penascal before sunset. Caught a couple of dinks and headed back to the cabin. The water in Baffin is off so we weigh our options over dinner and cocktails. Tuesday we wake up and head south through the cut to Glady's Hole. Make a great wade with light winds and good water with little action. Time to change gears. Move across the ICW to the east shore and drift the sand pockets with good success. Picked up a lot of trout to 26" and a couple of reds to 23" in 3-5' of water. Wind was howling by noon. Made it back to the cabin in Baffin by dinner with a nasty tail wind. Ended Tuesday with a respectful Mansfield limit of fish. Wednesday morning we awoke to more wind and fished the way back to Bird I with little success. Better luck next time in Baffin. Something has got to give around there.


----------

